# Health Benefits Of Honey - YOUR Story :)



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

my moonshine still blew up and gave me 2 and 3rd degree burns across my whole belly, thoght I was going to die. cant afford health insurance so no doctor, just put honey and gauze on it and three weeks later all better and no infection. not too bad of a scar either. needless to say im going to stick with mead and beer from now on. and i sure am glad I didnt go to the hospital I would probably be in debt for the rest of my life.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

hipbee said:


> my moonshine still blew up and gave me 2 and 3rd degree burns across my whole belly, thoght I was going to die. .


I spent a little time in that neck of the woods, so I can believe the moonshine still part. But not going to the Dr. with those type of burns amazes me.... or are you just playing a little joke here? Either way it is safer to stick to the beer and mead... maybe try wine - its good too.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

no joke, if it were not for honey I would be thousands and thousands of dollars in debt to the hospital. Im not advising anyone else try it cause im sure if i went to the hospital they would have givin me some kind of pain releif, but the burns healed fine, the left over moonshine eased the pain.
and yes beer wine and mead is all im going to brew the rest of my life. Im just glad I have the rest of my life after the accident.


----------



## Nur (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! But i was hoping that can tell your story on my webpage: http://www.honey-for-health.com/health-benefits-of-honey.html so it can be viewed by the readers of that page as well. I would really appreciate it! 

Just scroll down and you'll see a form there where you can write about your experience. 

Thanks again!


----------

